# Technology



## johan (17/3/14)

In a couple of years from know wicking material might be totally different from what we know by utilizing the Leidenfrost effect.

see: http://www.wimp.com/wateruphill/??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

we going to need some heat protected gloves when vaping then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

That is so cool!


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Best visual illustration I've seen so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (17/3/14)

The exact same effect occurs in Cape Town when trying to pee against a strong South Easter.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

@Chop007 you're a real GRAP GAT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Chop007 you're a real GRAP GAT!


A witty philosopher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

I agree @Matthee , only know saw he already been awarded with the appropriate medal!


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/3/14)

That is mind blowing

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (17/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That is mind blowing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk




MIND BLASTING !!!


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

shabbar said:


> MIND BLASTING !!!



Someone has been watching a little too much Russel Peters, "somebody gonna get a hurt real bad"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Totally amazing - 
Well found @johanct 

I like how Leidenfrost's first name was also Johann


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Someone has been watching a little too much Russel Peters, "somebody gonna get a hurt real bad"



Russel Peters has to be one of the funniest people on the Planet! 

"Do the right thing! Be a man"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

